# Mac-N-Cheese Stuffed Meatloaf



## eng5lt (Dec 16, 2012)

Not a smoked meal, but AZAMING non the less.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did this one a few weeks back at the firehouse for dinner.  We usually do meatloaf stuffed with ham and fresh mozz.

We saw this one somewhere and had to try it.

Scratch made mac n cheese inside the meatloaf and then covered in a bacon weave.  I think we figured out the whole deal weighed in at around 8lbs. 













2012-11-21_19-17-16_102.jpg



__ eng5lt
__ Dec 16, 2012


















2012-11-21_19-20-23_636.jpg



__ eng5lt
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Dec 17, 2012)

looks amazing!  I might try to make fatties like that for new years eve!

I might have to take an extra cholesterol pill also.

keep up the good work


Mac


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Dec 17, 2012)

looks amazing!  I might try to make fatties like that for new years eve!

I might have to take an extra cholesterol pill also.

keep up the good work


Mac


----------



## nedtorious (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll have to try this sometime. What a great idea!


----------

